
Geothermal Energy and the Weather - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/02/02/geothermal-energy-and-the-weather-2/
======
phillipseamore
Glacier covered volcanoes and snow around hot springs?

~~~
nixtaken
Air is a good insulator and water is a good conductor, or?

